# Admin and moderator link



## amber (Nov 6, 2005)

Could we have a link next to the members list?  I see moderators listed in various forums, but I thought it would be much easier to have a direct link, not specific to forums.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2005)

*Forum Leaders List*

If you go to the Forum Listing Page and scroll down to the end of the list, there is a tool bar where you can click on View Forum Leaders and see a listing.


----------



## amber (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Andy.  I never noticed that before.


----------

